# plastisol transfers for nylon



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

anybody know of a place that offers plastisol transfers for nylon jackets. i seem to have found mixed answers on this subject. its a simple two color design, white and green school logo. the sample i got from the school looks like they were screen printed, but there registration is waaaay off. 

i dont want to use vinyl cad cut material, way to many, and i dont like the way the glue seeps out from around the edges when doing nylon material

thanx for any help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I am sure there are others, but First Edition Screenprinting does transfers for nylon.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Many of the vendors want a sample of the material before printing.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

wormil said:


> Many of the vendors want a sample of the material before printing.


who are the vendors. First Edition Screenprinting didnt even bother responded back to my email.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

Not sure if they do it, but try Nameslimited.net


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

amp267 said:


> who are the vendors. First Edition Screenprinting didnt even bother responded back to my email.


First edition doesn't do email, at least they have never responded to any of mine either.

F&M (transferfreedom.com) does nylon for sure. I believe Stahls (Transfer Express) & Versatrans do but you'll have to check their website.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

thanx, i will check them out


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

What kind of material is used for plastisol prints for nylon. I was under the impression that a vinyl transfers were the only way to go to ensure a good print that will not crack or wash off.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There is an additive for plastisol that bonds it to nylon.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

How does it hold up after you wash the garment? Our company did puff prints for awhile but found that the prints would crack over time and we hated to sell a transfer that didn't hold up good. Therefore we stopped doing it. Does the additive that is put in the ink harm your chances of having a good quality print a year later?


----------

